# The people who use the top screen of their DS to play GBA games club



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 30, 2008)

This is to counter "The people who use the bottom screen of their DS to play GBA games club", because I know there are other people out there that play GBA games on the top screen of their DS.

MEMBERS:
Blaziking 175
Icalasari
Flareth
...
Crazy Weavile
Zim Del Invasor
Wilcox
Dewgongeru
Ruffledfeathers
Animorph
Ramsie
Arylett Dawnsborough
Spaekle Oddberry
Leafpool
Aobaru
Murkrow


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jul 31, 2008)

I play on the Fat's bottom and the Lite's top. Can I join?


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 31, 2008)

Joineth!

Ended up finding it easier to play on the top


----------



## Flareth (Jul 31, 2008)

i join. I use that top screen.


----------



## spaekle (Jul 31, 2008)

I just can't stand having an entire half of my DS sitting there idle. D: 

Join?


----------



## Ramsie (Jul 31, 2008)

*joins* If I didn't have the screen up there, then that entire half of the DS would be useless in this situation.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 31, 2008)

May I please join?

I don't really like looking down, I prefer looking up. And using the touch screen to play a GBA game is just too weird, because you can't really touch anything.


----------



## Dewgong (Jul 31, 2008)

I much prefer looking up. It's easier on my eyes, as it is more level to them.

Plus, the bottom screen is a touch screen, the top screen isn't. The top screen seems like it was made to play GBA games on.


----------



## Lupine Volt (Jul 31, 2008)

I"ll join. 

Using the top screen is much more comfortable to look at...and yah, that's it.


----------



## Noctowl (Jul 31, 2008)

May I join? I'm currently playing leaf green with the top screen.


----------



## Wilcox (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm soooo joining this
Top screen is the shit.


----------



## ZimD (Jul 31, 2008)

I went straight from a normal GBA to a Lite, but I still always use the top screen. Join please?


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Jul 31, 2008)

Top Screen is the default and it would be weird for me to use what is essentially a Gameboy with an extra screen on top that's not doing anything. I'm joining. :D


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Aug 1, 2008)

I is used to the top screen from a GBA SP.


----------



## Autumn (Aug 1, 2008)

Joinfish? :D

It looks better to me to play on the top screen, because I'd used a GBASP for for like two or three years before I got my first DS, and was more used to top-screen usage. It just looks weird to me to have the screen between the buttons D:


----------



## Aobaru (Aug 1, 2008)

I'll join. It's just weird using the bottom screen.


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 1, 2008)

I'll join.

Maybe it's that people who had GBAs use the bottom screen and people who had SPs use the top screen?


----------



## Thorn (Aug 1, 2008)

I JOIN!

(PS, I went straight from a GBA to a DS....but I still use the top screen for GBA games...)


----------



## XS-Nitrogen (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm in. I rest my arms on the table/my legs/whatever when I'm playing. First, because I'm too lazy to hold my arms up. Second, whenever I hold my arms up with a game system in them, my parents whine and cry about "OMG TEH DEE EHS IS 2 CLOS 2 HIZ FAEC OMG HE NEEDZ TEH GLASSESX0RZ" no matter how far away from my head it really is. So I rest my hands on my legs/table/etc, and angle the screen to compensate. That, and it just looks weird having that whole half of a system sitting there not doing anything. It's not because of the SP influence either, as I only ever owned an old-style GBA.


----------



## ZimD (Aug 1, 2008)

Murkrow said:


> Maybe it's that people who had GBAs use the bottom screen and people who had SPs use the top screen?


Never even touched an SP in my life, but I can't stand to use the bottom screen.


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 1, 2008)

What about an ordinary gameboy/gameboy colour? Maybe that's it?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 1, 2008)

Murkrow said:


> I'll join.
> 
> Maybe it's that people who had GBAs use the bottom screen and people who had SPs use the top screen?


Never owned/used a GBA of any kind. Bottom screen just... doesn't feel right though. And DS doesn't really have the same structure as a Gameboy/Gameboy Color. Some people just don't like looking down either, it's extra effort.


----------



## ZimD (Aug 2, 2008)

I just prefer looking up. Also my bottom screen is kind of scratched. And partly broken. I scratched way too hard while trying to get some dirt off. =(


----------



## Wilcox (Aug 2, 2008)

Top screen motto:
"Because bottom screens are for the weak."


----------



## Flametail von Karma (Aug 17, 2008)

Joinage please? 8D I'm too used to using the buttons to do anything else. 'Sides, I lost my stylus, and having fingerprints all over the screen irks me to no end. >.<


----------



## Mercury (Aug 17, 2008)

I always played top screen, even before I wrecked the bottom screen playing Pokémon Dash. I once tried playing bottom screen, but it didn't feel right. Can I join?


----------



## Reventhas (Aug 17, 2008)

I like the top screen, mostly because that's what I used since I got a normal DS(I didn't even know I could change it, until I saw my little cousin playing Ruby on the bottom). Plus, it just seems most natural for me, since I had been forced to use my SP for he year or two before I got it(Yes, forced. My poor GBC, and GBA were taken from me with...*sniff* my Yellow version!(Though in return, I got to replace almost my entire game collection, and got two more SPs :D!)).
Join?


----------



## Renteura (Aug 17, 2008)

XD I'll join. It feels so weird to play on the bottom screen with that big screen of...uselessness on the top. :P


----------



## *~[insert name here]~* (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm joining. And you can't stop me!!

Also, it always seems to  me like the DS is heavier when I play GBA games on the bottom screen. (I tried, like, twice.)


----------



## Seritinajii (Aug 20, 2008)

More comfy, and helps your hand-eye coordination since you're not always looking at your hands. =O *joinses*

So, what GBA games do you play on the top screen? 
I have Fire Emblem, FE: Sacred Stones, Sapphire, Emerald, and I can't think of anything else at the moment.


----------



## Reventhas (Aug 22, 2008)

All of them? Well, here's some of the one's I've completed/gotten far on:
Golden Sun
Golden Sun: The Lost Age
Shining Soul 2
Sword of Mana
Metroid Zero Mission
Metroid Fusion
FE 7, and 8
Monster Rancher advance 2
Advance Wars 2
The GBA Pokemons
Various DBZ games
Final Fantasy V
Final Fantasy Tactics Advance


----------



## Mercury (Aug 22, 2008)

I play:
Golden Sun 
Golden Sun: The Lost Age
Pokémon GBA games
all my other GBA games (too many to post)


----------



## Dinru (Aug 26, 2008)

Join? I love the top screen. It doesn't strain my neck muscles :D


----------



## Ice tiger (Aug 26, 2008)

I WANT TO JOIN! i love the top screen the bottom is too close to my hand


----------



## zuea (Aug 26, 2008)

can i Join i use the top screen.


----------



## Icalasari (Aug 27, 2008)

I used to use the bottom screen, because I was used to it. My friend used to use the top screen, because he was used to it. Now I use the top screen, and he used to (before losing his DS >.>) use the bottom screen

XD Odd how that works


----------



## Cyndaquil (Aug 27, 2008)

Can I join I use the top screen of my ds for GBA games.


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Aug 27, 2008)

I'll join. I don't have much to say other than I use the top screen.


----------



## shiny jiggly (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm definitely joining. I started with an SP And I eventually moved up. Of course, I still have my SP but it sometimes resets itself if you apply too much pressure. 
One of the main reasons I like the top screen is because I can play with one hand without obstructing the screen! That is, if the game I'm playing doesn't require timed jumps/fast button combos using the d-pad and the AB buttons/ something else complicated like that.
By the way, what color is everyone's DS's? Mine is blue. I got mine when that color first came out and I'm not going to replace it until it explodes.


----------



## Seritinajii (Aug 31, 2008)

I have a black lite. After my parents insisted that I couldn't get it, my mom got it from a company raffle (the year before she got a plasma-screen TV, I think) and decided not to waste it. XD


----------



## Minish (Aug 31, 2008)

*joins*

It's so much easier. <3 And it just looks right.


----------



## Reventhas (Sep 1, 2008)

shiny jiggly said:


> By the way, what color is everyone's DS's? Mine is blue. I got mine when that color first came out and I'm not going to replace it until it explodes.


Sort of silver/steel colored with a Triforce on the bottom right corner.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Sep 2, 2008)

Black. Just sleek, boring, black.

Yeah~


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 2, 2008)

Mine's white because I'm boring.



Reventhas said:


> Sort of silver/steel colored with a Triforce on the bottom right corner.


I WANT ONE. *NOW!*


----------



## Minish (Sep 3, 2008)

Mine's a black DS Lite.

If I'd known there would be more colours in the future, I _might_ have waited. Probably not, though. I'm impatient.
If I'd known they would be so... difficult to keep clean (*has OCD-ish cleaning tendencies for the slightest speck of dust*) I _might_ not have gotten one. But probably not. I'm stupid. =P

Either way, I still love my good ol' blackie~


----------



## Strawberry (Sep 3, 2008)

Can I join? Using the bottom screen makes you want to touch it, but it doesn't work XD My DS lite is the coral pink one. And it has a Pokemon case thing on it with a Pachirisu :3


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Sep 6, 2008)

*raises hand* I tried on the bottom screen once, I didn't like it all that much. Maybe because I'm more used to GBA SPs than regular GBAs.

 Pink. My DS is gravitationally challenged and yours isn't. Ha ha.


----------



## Dinru (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm a pink DS lite user. I like it, but I would have gotten a black one if I had gotten to choose (it was a gift). Oh well, half the reason they got it was because it was on sale because it was pink~


----------



## sergeantwaffleS (Sep 8, 2008)

I like to use the top screen because it was originally set that way and I don't mess with the natural order of my DS Lite. So.....join?


----------



## Renteura (Sep 9, 2008)

Join. Join. Join.

It feels so weird to just have a whole half doing nothing. :/


----------



## RaichuRules777 (Jan 21, 2009)

I'll join I have never used my bottom screen when playing GBA games.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 21, 2009)

Uh...big bump.

But maybe this can be revived!



> GBA SP to Lite.
> 
> And since the GBA SP's screen makes you look up...yay top screen!
> 
> And you didn't get the point...Joinage!


----------

